# 3,000 more titles to Prime Instant Video 3/14/12



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

http://www.amazon.com/

Dear Customers,​Today weâ€™re announcing our biggest addition yet, bringing nearly 3,000 more titles to Prime Instant Video. Weâ€™ve struck a deal with Discovery Networks to bring some of the highest quality, non-fiction, informative and entertaining content about the world to our Amazon Prime customers. Rolling out over the next few weeks are TV shows from Discovery, TLC, Animal Planet, and Science. Prime members, at no additional cost, can now stream more than 17,000 titles.​The new titles include hits such as Deadliest Catch,Mythbusters, Man vs. Wild, Dirty Jobs, Gold Rush: Alaska, and Shark Week, TLC series like Say Yes to the Dress and Cake Boss, as well as content likeHow Itâ€™s Made from Science, and The Jeff Corwin Experience from Animal Planet.​


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Just tv shows, no new movies?


----------



## Chuck W (Mar 26, 2002)

It's too bad that Amazon just doesn't get it that they need to up the amount of STAND ALONE clients they support for this to really take off. They are REALLY dragging their feet on this. I don't get it either.

They really need to start making a commitment to getting it on more devices.

On the other hand, Netflix is everywhere.


----------

